# Linux Anfänger - Partition



## SMoeller (26. August 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir erst vor kurzem Linux als zweites Betriebssystem auf meinem PC installiert und zwar auf eine andere Partition wie Windows. Die Partition hat sich beim installieren von Linux dann selbst erstellt, sie ist 30 GB groß. Allerdings kann ich von der 30GB Partition nicht auf den Restlichen Speicher des PCs zugreifen und von Windows kann ich nicht auf die 30GB Partition von Linux zugreifen. Kann man das irgendwie ändern?

Jetz hab ich noch ein Problem, normalerweise wurde ich beim booten immer gefragt, welches Betriebssystem ich starten will, aber jetzt startet der PC automatisch Windows und ich weißt net, wie ich jetz auf Linux wechseln kann.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2006)

Um von Windows auf die Linux-Partition zuzugreifen brauchst Du entweder ein zusaetzliches Programm oder einen Treiber fuer das von Dir genutzte Dateisystem. In der Regel kommt unter Linux ReiserFS oder Ext3 zum Einsatz, fuer beide gibt es sowohl Programme die den Zugriff unter Windows erlauben als auch Treiber mit denen die Partitionen als ganz normale Festplatte im Explorer genutzt werden kann. Inwieweit diese zuverlaessig arbeiten kann ich bei den Treibern nicht sagen, da ich sie nicht getestet hab. Mit den Programmen kann man nur Daten lesen, also in der Regel auf eine der anderen Partitionen kopieren, aber das funktioniert ganz gut.
Nativ unterstuetzt Windows die verschiedenen Linux-Dateisysteme nicht.
Unter Linux kannst Du ohne Probleme Windows-Partitionen (und auch andere) in's Dateisystem einbinden (das nennt sich unter Linux mounten) und nutzen. FAT-Dateisysteme (also z.B. FAT32) koennen nativ vollstaendig (also sowohl gelesen auch als geschrieben) werden, mit NTFS (dem Standard-Dateisystem von Windows 2000 und XP) sieht das ein wenig anders aus. Der Linux-Kernel unterstuetzt nur das Lesen vernuenftig, das Schreiben so gut wie garnicht (und dies ist auch standardmaessig deaktiviert).
Wie man unter Linux auf NTFS auch schreiben kann habe ich in meinem Tutorial Schreibzugriff auf NTFS mit Linux erklaert. Dort wird eine von mehreren Moeglichkeiten etwas naeher beleuchtet. Wenn Du wirklich vollen Zugriff haben willst (die dort vorgestellte Moeglichkeit, Fuse-NTFS, ist schon ziemlich gut, aber halt noch in Entwicklung) gibt es 2 Alternativen. Eine davon, diese wird auch im Tutorial erwaehnt, ist ebenfalls kostenlos; CaptiveNTFS. Die andere ist Paragon-NTFS, jedoch ist Paragon ein kommerzielles Produkt und somit nicht kostenlos erhaeltlich (von einer Trial-Version auf einer LiveCD abgesehen).

Allgemein werden Festplatten, wie schon erwaehnt, unter Linux entweder beim Booten oder bei Bedarf im Dateisystem eingehaengt (gemountet). Wie Du sicher schon festgestellt hast gibt es unter Linux keine Laufwerksbuchstaben sondern einfach nur einen grosses Verzeichnisbaum. In diesem werden auch alle anderen Laufwerke gemountet, z.B. halt Festplatten und auch CD-/DVD-Laufwerke. Dies geschieht ueber den Befehl *mount*, ausgehaengt werden die Laufwerke ueber den Befehl *umount* (ja, der Befehl heisst wirklich umount, und nicht unmount).


----------



## SMoeller (29. August 2006)

Schon mal schönen Dank für die Antwort, aber ich weiß immer noch net, wie ich wieder in Linux reinkommen, weil ich beim Start net wählen kann, ob ich Windows oder Linux booten will. Der bootet immer gleich Windows


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. August 2006)

Hattest du denn mal die Auswahl? Könnte sein, dass Grub irgendwie kaputt ist (bzw. dessen Konfiguration) oder als Auswahlzeit einfach 0 Sekunden eingestellt ist. Am besten lädst du dir eine Linux-Live-CD runter (Knoppix oder so), bootest diese und siehst dir mit irgendeinem Editor die Datei /boot/grub/menu.lst an. (Okay, was da genau drinstehen sollte, kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen. Aber wenn du schonmal soweit bist, dann kannst du dich ja wieder melden.)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. August 2006)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..., bootest diese und siehst dir mit irgendeinem Editor die Datei /boot/grub/menu.lst an.


Oder falls Deine Distribution Lilo nutzt statt Grub die Datei /etc/lilo.conf


----------

